# This is my new job...



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi guys...

I always want to building 3 things in my life...

1) To build a wooden tiny house for myself....
I did do it 2 years ago...
You can read my story here...

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/wooden-tiny-house-201010/

2) To build a wooden sail boat ...
I will do it in next 10 years...

3) To build a wooden real car...
I will do it in next 20 years

Next target TO BUILD A WOODEN SAIL BOAT...

I have never build a wooden sail boat before... How can i do that ??? I have to work near wooden boat builder master... I can learn somethings than him... but There is not any a wooden boat builder master in IZMIR... They are living in TRABZON , ORDU or SAMSUN... it is too far cities from me...

Anyway I find a job in the fiberglass boat factory... I am a student but I can work part time here... I am working woodworking in this factory... I am learning too much about to build a boat here .. my job is really very hard and too difficult...


We are using Teak wood for boat s hardware... Teak wood is really very expensive....
We are apply teak oil on it...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Someplace ... we are using pine wood + red oak color + yacht varnish









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't like fiberglass... I like wood but This factory is good start for me....










Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This model is very popular... Her name is ROTA FISHER 660. ..Her tall is 6m and 60cm..... she ise for hunt fish's...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

But my favorite is princess 575... she is a sailor boat...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

They are so beatiful...
They are on Aegean Sea..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a question. Why does every boat in Turkey show a Turkish flag? I mean EVERY BOAT, EVERYWHERE. Even little boats that can never go to sea, and everybody knows they are already in Turkey.
Is it the law?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I had built 3 wooden boats in my life. My plans were purchased through https://www.glen-l.com/. Their plans are excellent and the patterns are full size. Their customer service is fantastic, they will help you over the phone if necessary.
Their plans are for wooden, fiberglass and steel boats - pick your choice. You can view their boat plans on line with all the specs. If you build the wooden boat and fiberglass the hull, you will have a nice boat. They also have a good book on building wooden boats.

It will take a while and you will need some covered space to do it in.

BTW, what do they use the pine and red oak for on a boat?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

sunnybob said:


> I have a question. Why does every boat in Turkey show a Turkish flag? I mean EVERY BOAT, EVERYWHERE. Even little boats that can never go to sea, and everybody knows they are already in Turkey.
> 
> Is it the law?


Yes it is... and we love our flag... @sunnybob ...

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> I had built 3 wooden boats in my life. My plans were purchased through https://www.glen-l.com/. Their plans are excellent and the patterns are full size. Their customer service is fantastic, they will help you over the phone if necessary.
> 
> Their plans are for wooden, fiberglass and steel boats - pick your choice. You can view their boat plans on line with all the specs. If you build the wooden boat and fiberglass the hull, you will have a nice boat. They also have a good book on building wooden boats.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @Tony B... we use it for kitchen and toilet furniture. ..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never used pine or red oak on any of my boats. Not the ones I built nor the manufactured ones I bought. Pine tends to rot fairly easily when wet and even if you put a finish on red oak, somehow water still get under the surface, and the red oak will turn black and there is no way I know of to get rid of it at that stage.

My partner and I have lived on boats for about 25 years. Started on really small sailboats and slowly graduated up in size. My last boat was a 36' cabin cruiser and we traveled the inland rivers and waterways for almost 5 years. It was a great experience with lots of stories. The we decided to sell the boat and buy an RV (recreational vehicle, camper, caravan) about 2 years ago and been traveling on it around the USA. I miss my boats.

BTW, if you decide to build a boat from plans from Glen-L, you wont need a whole lot of woodworking experience. They cover all the details and the plans are full size on the critical framework. Just know how to safely use the tools you have.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@faith michel

I just looked at your bottom signature "Second Chance & Second Live" I think "Second Chance" is a great name for your boat.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> I have never used pine or red oak on any of my boats. Not the ones I built nor the manufactured ones I bought. Pine tends to rot fairly easily when wet and even if you put a finish on red oak, somehow water still get under the surface, and the red oak will turn black and there is no way I know of to get rid of it at that stage.
> 
> My partner and I have lived on boats for about 25 years. Started on really small sailboats and slowly graduated up in size. My last boat was a 36' cabin cruiser and we traveled the inland rivers and waterways for almost 5 years. It was a great experience with lots of stories. The we decided to sell the boat and buy an RV (recreational vehicle, camper, caravan) about 2 years ago and been traveling on it around the USA. I miss my boats.
> 
> BTW, if you decide to build a boat from plans from Glen-L, you wont need a whole lot of woodworking experience. They cover all the details and the plans are full size on the critical framework. Just know how to safely use the tools you have.


We are asking customers. .. Because teak wood is very expensive. ..you know pine is cheap price... sometimes some customers prefer pine wood. .because they have no enough budget for a boat... 


Woaww 25 years...it is very long time sir... ( summer and winter full time ) 

i am wondering. ..have you got a picture your old boat ??? 

Why did you choose RV for to live ??

Which ways so dangerous roadways or waterways ???

Which life is the best RV or boat ???

When will you back again rivers or oceans? ???

Have you ever been to the ocean ???

You are a master. .. you can do it better than your old boat.. please don't be sad...

Opss .. it was be very long..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> @faith michel
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at your bottom signature "Second Chance & Second Live" I think "Second Chance" is a great name for your boat.


I was promise my mom... she is my everything. .. her name will be my moms name... but I have to finish my school and I have to save my money for this project. ..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Pictures of my 3rd sailboat.
All photos of previous boats were not digitized and lost from flooding in storage area during Hurricane Katrina in 2005. 
This boat was also damaged in hurricane and the insurance company totaled it out. The damage was not serious but there were no more marinas to keep it in and no boatyards to fix it in. The area was totally devastated. I was working offshore at the time. Luckily, I had my laptop with me so I didnt lose any recent photos.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is one of my partner, Helen on Free spirit on a nice sailing day It didnt come up on the last post My internet is very slow here


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

here is my 4th and last sailboat. It is what is called a 'Ketch', meaning two masts with the shorter mast in the rear


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my last boat. The picture of outside the boat was taken by the broker when I was selling the boat. Twin engine 36' long. I made lots of mods and upgrades on this one. I bought the boat for $25K in I think 2012 and put around another $25K into it. Sold it and actually got more than I had into it. That;s the only time THAT ever happened.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess the pdf file has to hit the link because the pic wont come up automatically
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/att...-my-new-job-1986-mainship-36-double-cabin.pdf

It is a separate file and will go to download when you hit it;then open the download.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

faith michel said:


> Woaww 25 years...it is very long time sir... ( summer and winter full time )
> *Yes, and 2 winters we saw snow. One in very northern Alabama and the other was in Tennessee near the Great Smoky Mountains
> *
> 
> ...


Never too long


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

O.M.G Your boats are amazing. ..one word WONDERFUL. .. if you are not happy in RV You must back captain's chair for to sit...

Thank you very much Tom... for sharing your experiences and pictures with us.

What's the problem? ?? I don't know...
Unfortunately I didn't downloaded your pdf.

What's the time over there ?? I don't know 
The time is very late for me... I have to sleep now.. I have to get up early...

THANK YOU SO MUCH AGAIN TOM FOR YOUR HOT CONVERSATION....




Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

faith michel said:


> ..............Unfortunately I didn't downloaded your pdf.
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


It should work when you hit this link https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/att...-my-new-job-1986-mainship-36-double-cabin.pdf

Thanks for the compliments. All of my boats were older boats and looked pretty rough when I bought them.
My boat buying rules were never buy a boat that you cant motor and sail the day you buy it. And it never had any major flooding. Only needs cosmetic work and not structural work.
I have seen many people buy an old wreck and think they are going to resurrect it. Five years later, they threw a ton of money and labor into it and eventually abandon it. 

By the way, take advantage of your new job and learn as much about fiberglassing as you can. After a short while you will learn how easy it is to work with and the big trick is to be able to work CLEAN. After a while, fiberglass will become your best friend. Not much you can't do with it.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I did buy a new generator today. It is too heavy. I have to add 4 wheels.. I want to use for my tiny house and boat. I did buy it than the boat factory. They did do %50 discount for me.. Because I am their staff. 
I want to buy boat equipment from them. 
I have a empty room in my home for boat equipment and hardware..
I don't want electronic devices ( fish finder navigation.. etc. ) No electronic devices no problem at the sea. Everythings will be old fashion in my boat..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I have to take this amateur seaman's certificate.. My exam went very bad..The next exam is 180days later.. I have six months.. I have to study so much.. I have to take this certificate..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Faith - I am totally nautical minded with anything pertaining to boats.
I hope that you have the best of luck in your next license exam.
I got my Seaman's License when I was in the US Navy. it is long time expired now.
please share your journey with your new boat project.
(get a good quality sextant and learn to work it in all kinds of weather).

.

.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Faith - I am totally nautical minded with anything pertaining to boats.
> 
> I hope that you have the best of luck in your next license exam.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much sir... 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a seamans license and a 100 ton master license. They have both expired a long time ago. The test is very challenging because it is like learning a whole new language. I went to a sea school to study for my license. If you are able to, I suggest you go. many in my class didnt make it on the first go around. 
I'm surprised you have to wait 180 days. Thats like a lifetime. 
Anyway, good luck in your studies and just hang in there and it will happen

Also congratulations on you generator purchase. That will make life much easier. 

Oh, by the way, are you going to fiberglass a wooden hull or will it all be fiberglass. These kind of projects get exciting for me. They show real goals.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

What a great thread. Sailing the intercoastal waters is something I always wanted to do, but I am too old now.

Thanks, for all the pictures.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> What a great thread. Sailing the intercoastal waters is something I always wanted to do, but I am too old now.
> 
> Thanks, for all the pictures.


Not a matter of age, more a matter of physical condition. And if you know what you are doing, and have the right equipment, you can go on for a long time. 

Example, While on the Tennessee river i met many people that were doing the great loop. Surprisingly, they were mostly seniors and usually take around 10 months to do. Some would take a few years The Americas Great Loop is around 5500 - 6500 miles. Two years ago i ran into a middle aged couple on a very small 25' sailboat. The mast was purposely removed for the trip. He had MS and she had her right arm missing from above the elbow and down. she would jump on and off the boat like a champ. he on the other hand was a little more sickly. It was something he always wanted to do and so she decided it would be fun. When I met them, they were going to a fall conference of the AGLCA. About 60 miles from the Mississippi River At this point, they were about 3/4 of the way home. So, boating can be done by most people if they want. Then of course, there are those that are too handicapped. Anyway, don't say too old. Maybe too incapacitated, but not too old.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> What a great thread. Sailing the intercoastal waters is something I always wanted to do, but I am too old now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, for all the pictures.


What is age?
It is just and only numbers..
Can you walk? You can do it.. 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I did buy a welding machine today.. I have no experience metal working before..
I realize
to be a carpenter is not enough for a build a boat
You have to be a little a metal worker..
You have to be a little a electrician..
You have to be a little a plumber..
You have to be a little a..................... etc.
I have to be a TEAM..










SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> Not a matter of age, more a matter of physical condition. And if you know what you are doing, and have the right equipment, you can go on for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Example, While on the Tennessee river i met many people that were doing the great loop. Surprisingly, they were mostly seniors and usually take around 10 months to do. Some would take a few years The Americas Great Loop is around 5500 - 6500 miles. Two years ago i ran into a middle aged couple on a very small 25' sailboat. The mast was purposely removed for the trip. He had MS and she had her right arm missing from above the elbow and down. she would jump on and off the boat like a champ. he on the other hand was a little more sickly. It was something he always wanted to do and so she decided it would be fun. When I met them, they were going to a fall conference of the AGLCA. About 60 miles from the Mississippi River At this point, they were about 3/4 of the way home. So, boating can be done by most people if they want. Then of course, there are those that are too handicapped. Anyway, don't say too old. Maybe too incapacitated, but not too old.


+1 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> Oh, by the way, are you going to fiberglass a wooden hull or will it all be fiberglass. These kind of projects get exciting for me. They show real goals.






Tony B said:


> Oh, by the way, are you going to fiberglass a wooden hull or will it all be fiberglass. These kind of projects get exciting for me. They show real goals.


I have 3 options Tony..

1) FIBERGLASS
I don't want this option.. Because I need a fiberglass boat mold.. I did ask my boss. I want to rent their fiberglass boat mold for two or three days.. His answer is negative.. I don't want do a fiberglass boat mold..

2) %100 WOODEN BOAT
I can do that but I don't want.. Because there are many disadvantages..
https://www.ktb.gov.tr/EN-98769/wood-as-a-building-material-it39s-benefits-and-disadvan-.html

3) PLYWOOD + EPOXY
This option is the best for me.. I want to this option.. I know plywood but I don't know epoxy.. I learning epoxy... 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> I have a seamans license and a 100 ton master license. They have both expired a long time ago. The test is very challenging because it is like learning a whole new language. I went to a sea school to study for my license. If you are able to, I suggest you go. many in my class didnt make it on the first go around.
> 
> I'm surprised you have to wait 180 days. Thats like a lifetime.


Thank you so much Tony.. I agree with you.. It is like learn a new languge.. There are many foreign technical terms...but I have to take this certificate.. It is like a driving license..
Unfortunately I have no free time for sea school.
I go to college in 5 days ( mon Tues Wed Thurs Fri) 
I work to at factory in 3 days (Fri Sat Sun)
I am in home for just to sleep and take a shower.. 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a link to a website where they sell plans. https://www.glen-l.com/boat-plans-catalog-300-boats-you-can-build/ Some are for fiberglass, some are for steel and aluminum and most are for wood and they suggest the wood be covered with fiberglass. 

I would suggest you start with a small pram or row boat. That will get you some practice with frames and plywood construction and covering with fiberglass. Since epoxy resin is soooo expensive, I suggest you make one of the above boats and cover with fiberglass/polyester resin. Less than half the price of epoxy. more than worthy of the job and techniques are almost identical to epoxy resins. Glen-L plans are simple and full scale for detailed or difficult parts. The boats that I built using their plans were full size even for the frames. Have fun making a small boat then either use it or sell it. They really are fun to build.
Their website will keep you reading for many mnay days.
There are many boats out there that are wood/polyester resin and still in use.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

faith michel said:


> I did buy a welding machine today.. I have no experience metal working before..
> I realize
> to be a carpenter is not enough for a build a boat
> You have to be a little a metal worker..
> ...


There are many skills in not only building a boat but also in maintaining it. If you can travel with that portable welder, you can make a part-time income on it. The biggie is if you can weld stainless steel tubing. Many boaters have had a bump or two with a dock and bent up a stainless or aluminum rail. Usually cant be repaired but people will gladly pay for that bent section to be replaced. Learning 12V DC wiring is not that difficult at all. The most difficult part of dealing with boat wiring is when you buy an older boat. The previous owners usually have many years experience of screwing things up. Electricity seems to be their favorite. Usually everytime I bought an old boat, I slowly replaced all the wiring.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@Faith

I want to relay to you and others what an older man on my first job told me. 
"You don't have to be a millionaire to live like one". 
You can buy a car you like and take trips in it and it don't have to be a Rolls Royce to get you there.
Same goes for boats. You can have as much, if not more fun in your little boat as they have in their mega-yacht. 
You are still young and dont let life cheat you. Set realistic goals and aim for what is attainable and go for it.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> Here is a link to a website where they sell plans. https://www.glen-l.com/boat-plans-catalog-300-boats-you-can-build/ Some are for fiberglass, some are for steel and aluminum and most are for wood and they suggest the wood be covered with fiberglass.
> 
> I would suggest you start with a small pram or row boat. That will get you some practice with frames and plywood construction and covering with fiberglass. Since epoxy resin is soooo expensive, I suggest you make one of the above boats and cover with fiberglass/polyester resin. Less than half the price of epoxy. more than worthy of the job and techniques are almost identical to epoxy resins. Glen-L plans are simple and full scale for detailed or difficult parts. The boats that I built using their plans were full size even for the frames. Have fun making a small boat then either use it or sell it. They really are fun to build.
> Their website will keep you reading for many mnay days.
> There are many boats out there that are wood/polyester resin and still in use.


Thanks Tony.. I have got plans..I want to share it.. I don't want a very small boat.. It will be 6metres and 50 cm.. İ want to park it on a trailer in my garden Because to rent a place in marinas in my country.. It is too expensive.. I will do it one time.. It have to be perfect.. There is a rule in here.. I can not sell it for 15 years..

PART 1









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

PART 2









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

GREAT NEWS

You are really going for it Congratulations. It looks very similar to the plans I am used to. You lay out the frame stations, make the huil up-side down and pretty much finish it that way. Then roll it over and work on the cabin inside. I am very happy for you. 
In the US, we have a humorous expression for things we dont understand. We usually say "it looks like Greek to me". In this case Turkish is close enough. 
Enjoy your build and I will help anyway I can.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

PART 3









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

PART 4









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is zip file about boat plan..
View attachment s-650 przekroje-u -obly mieczowy.zip


SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Tony B said:


> We usually say "it looks like Greek to me". In this case Turkish is close enough.
> Enjoy your build and I will help anyway I can.



To be honest, it looks like Polish to me. :nerd2: :grin:


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

A polish designer did draw it.. I will share him site later...my cats want to play with me now.. 


SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> GREAT NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony.. I know you will help me.. I have got my time... I don't want to hurry up..I don't want to do mistake..I will go to my target with Slowly slowly mini steps.. 


SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

gj13us said:


> To be honest, it looks like Polish to me. :nerd2: :grin:


You are right... 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't have free time for to write in forum.
I want to celebrate your Christmas day now..
HAPPY HOLIDAYS..

last thing
Please don't eat my country in Thanksgiving day..
We don't eat turkey in Turkey. Lol lol  
I am doing joke

EVERYONE MERRY CHRISTMAS AGAIN.. 


SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

And you have a great holiday season.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

You are too late on the request not to eat your country. We smoked it, then gobbled it down. Your country was delicious.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Unfortunately I didn't find English version of plan.. Here is Turkish version..

PART-1






































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Part-2






































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Part-3






































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Part-4






































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Part-5






































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Part-6






































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Part-7




















SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

How can i add this forum Autocad and Autodesk files (dwt dxf dwg)? 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I think if you can read numbers it's okey no problem..

If you want to understand words you can use google translate.

Here is designer s site.. 
Maybe you can find it English version of plan 

http://www.geneboat.cba.pl/s650/s650-3.html#cad

If you can find it you can legal download it.. 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Why this model ?

1) she is no too short and she is not too long 
She is 6 mt. 50 cm. 

Long boat = expensive tax..

I don't want pay expensive tax to government..

I don't want to rent a place in marinas. Because Marinas are very expensive in my country..

I can park it on a trailer in my garden..

2) I have a good example This is my friend's boat.. They are same model. He can give me live support..












































SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I did buy second hands 2 boats windows three days ago.. I have a problem.. They look a little yellow.. How can I clean it? They have to look white..










SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

What do you call it? I don't know English name.. I didn't find it at dictionary 
I did buy it yesterday night..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@faith michel Your statement........I did buy second hands 2 boats windows three days ago.. I have a problem.. They look a little yellow.. How can I clean it? They have to look white..
OK, I'm not sure what you are asking. Are you referring to the frames or the lens(window)?
If frames, you may have to sand and paint. if you are referring to the lens(glass) there is usually not much you can do to it except replace it. If you plan on replacing it, you have nothing to lose by trying to save it if possible. Go to an automotive place with the window and they should have something than can polish it up to clear again. They will be able to tell you. 

AS for the black part with the white roller, I have no idea what it is or used for.

Sorry I could not be of much help.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> @faith michel Your statement........I did buy second hands 2 boats windows three days ago.. I have a problem.. They look a little yellow.. How can I clean it? They have to look white..
> 
> OK, I'm not sure what you are asking. Are you referring to the frames or the lens(window)?
> 
> ...


Please don't be sorry This is my mistake.. I am sorry for my bad English

My question is about frames (screens)

They wait in white vinegar 2days

They look white now...

The lens are not glass..

I think They are plexiglass.. 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Tony B said:


> @faith michel Your statement........I did buy second hands 2 boats windows three days ago.. I have a problem.. They look a little yellow.. How can I clean it? They have to look white..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use it for boat anchor chain..
Here examples..
I don't know English name..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will do these in my workshop now.. I don't know English name neither..What do you call it? 
I don't want to buy metal versions.. Because They are very expensive.. I can do that in my workshop..

Here examples.. I don't know dimensions..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the "nautical" English name is "cleats"


a device which allows a "line" aka non-nautical=rope to be fastened/restrained.
for light/?medium duty, wood is an artistic option.
for heavier duty, wood is not a good option as "failure" aka "it broke" can be catastrophic - hence the non-ferrous / chrome plated options.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> the "nautical" English name is "cleats"
> 
> 
> a device which allows a "line" aka non-nautical=rope to be fastened/restrained.
> ...


Thank you so much for your answer..
Your right.. Wooden Cleat is a bad idea and a bad choice .. I have to think whole bad probability.. My security is important.. 

I will buy second hand chrome cleats.. Maybe I can find cheap price... 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The windows that turned white from the vinegar have probably had a chemical reaction with the vinegar. Vinegar is an acid, I think it is acetic acid by name. It is a weak acid, but will react with metals, limestone and many other things. If it changed the color, I dont believe it could be reversed. Some people actually do that on purpose for privacy inside.

Also note that the window "glass" is probably LEXAN and not Plexiglass. Lexan is better in lots of ways including strength. A little more expensive but more than worth the extra charge. Besides they are small.

I have seen wooden cleats, but I would not recommend them to be used for anchoring or docking. You can use them on your mast to hold the halyards when you coil them up. Also on the coach roof top near the rear edge to hold some spare lines. You can also put one or two on the underside of the boom to tie off when reefing the main sail. 
Also look into making lazy jacks and these wooden cleats will be oh for that.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I just looked back at some of the photos. I think the yellow youo are talking about is on the frame not the clear part. If that is correct, 
is the yellow part on the inside or outside part of the boat?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What size boat....large?*

For a smaller boat maybe even a medium size one, consult a good sailor for his opinion, you could use a stainless steel plate under the top of the attachment bolts. The bolts would have to shear/break off or pull through the hull for the cleat to come off. The plate will distribute the pulling forces to both bolts and help avoid the wood from splitting. They would need to be tighten or checked regularly for optimium performance. 










On the other hand, a nautical engineer may not approve this idea, no matter what changes or improvements you make . I donno? Maybe there is a safety inspector for boats? :|By the way, you did a beautiful job making these! Someone you likes sailing would want to have one for a shelf ornament or display.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Faith - I second the opinion of you did an excellent job on the cleats.
on the WoodenBoat forum, people that have wooden boats, use wood cleats.
reading some of the info on them, you build them to accept 3/8 - 1" line.
and the fasteners (stainless steel bolts) must be twice the breaking or shear
strength than the line. so it takes some research in the whole project to make
it safe for you and your boat. but, bottom line is, people use wooden cleats all the time.
proper grain orientation is the most important part of the wood itself.
and must also support a 250 pound person stepping on the horn and breaking it off.
the same information is available for wooden hand rails that go along the cabin.
looking forward to following more of your journey in your boat build.
www.woodenboat.com is a great source for boat related concerns and issues.

.


----------

